# Emersed Glosso - soil



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

So I've had some glosso and a few other plants grown emersed for about a month now, and they've been doing great. But problem is, I've planted them in a potting mix soil, and since they contain the fertilzer granules, I would assume the soil isn't organic. I have little experience with emersed growth and types of soil. If anyone has experience with this, what soil should I use next time? If I decide to put the glosso back into a planted tank will it leech chemicals into the water that are harmful to shrimp or fish?

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Many people have used ADA Amazonia. I figure though as long as you rinse the soil covered roots off first before planting them in a submerged substrate like ADA, your existing system could work as a growing mechanism.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

So potting soil isn't going leech chemicals into the tank water as long as I've rinsed the plants that were planted in the potting soil thoroughly?

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as you rinse the roots clean of the soil, you should be fine.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

